# Playhouse/wendyhouse ideas....



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new on here........currently preparing to get our 2 blue dutch sisters which are ready in a month (the last time I had a rabbit was when I was a little girl, I so can't wait to have rabbits around again!) 

I'm looking at hutch ideas prior to getting them and am getting a bit stuck.

I initially looked at a 6ft hutch double decker, 4ft tall and 2ft wide with a 6'6 run attached (my dad has kindly offered to build me something which takes my fancy!) but I've seen you's mention playhouse type things which can be converted. It seems great to attach a run onto them but I'm just stuck for places to look for these type of playhouses that don't cost a few hundred pound. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
Thanks alot

Kayleigh


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ebay! gumtree friday ad etc etc 
my wendy house cost me £46 off ebay I did have to travel for it but I had relatives near anyway. 

2 foot high is not really big enough for a rabbit to stand on its back legs and stretch properly so many of the pet shop hutches are too small


----------



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi there, that's great.....so do you think it would be preferable to have a single storey hutch that is 3-4ft high for example rather than having the 2 storeys which are both 2ft high each? Trying to visualise my perfect hutch and run combination in my head that won't break the bank to make!! Those playhouses look great but they seem so expensive as well......you got an absolute bargain at £46-I'm jealous!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

well if u are building one which is something I thought long and hard about but in the end just built a little hiding cubby instead. u need 12mm ply wood as the 9mm can warp I think these are about £25 for a large sheet so not cheap u then need felt £15 and then wire mesh £15 plus screws etc, so thats probably £80 if u need 2 sheets of ply wood for the hutch a lone.

for 2 rabbits the rspca recommend 6x2x2 I think although I may have completely made that up?

this is a genuine good price £89.99 + £65 Sykes Rabbit Hutch & Run Combo - Happy Hutch Company

I would have a good look though ebay etc first and see what they come up with.

u could be cheeky and put a wanted request on freecycle and see if any one comes up with anything suitable.


----------



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah I've seen that one and it seems a very good price but it is still only 2ft high though....I suppose I could always show my dad the pic of that and just get him to make the hutch 6ft by 3ft high instead. He has the felt already as it's what is spare off when he built his shed and has some wood, just need to buy a bit more wood and make sure that the wire we have is suitable. Am sorely tempted to try and get him to build a small playhouse type shed with a run attached though, I'll have to see how much he can build it for! I wish I could just make my mind up and then we can start making plans of it, keep seeing new designs and changing my mind!

Thanks


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

well dutches arnt that big so u would probably get away with 2 foot, my rabbits a lionhead and she cant stretch that far. its worth keep looking at ideas etcs, most of the bunny forums have some good ideas theres also a video on you tube i watched recently with some good ideas


----------

